# Bomberman 3D ?



## flashray (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

wir sollen in der Uni in einem Programmierpraktikum Bomberman in 3D implementieren.

Kennt sich hier jemand schon mit Spieleprogrammierung in Java 3d aus. Ich möchte das Rad nicht noch ein zweites mal erfinden. Da ich zu diesem Thema keinen Überblick habe, weiss ich nicht ob es irgendwelche Tools und APIs gibt, von denen man unbedingt gebrauch machen sollte.

Da ich schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit Swing habe, weiss ich das es keine gute Idee ist, irgendwelche Komponenten nur weil sie nicht im JDK vorhanden sind selbst zu implementieren.

Da würde ich mich gerne hier bedienen:
http://swinglabs.org/
http://www.java-tutor.com/java/java-open-source.htm
http://java-source.net/


Wie sieht es aber mit Spieleprogrammierung und insbesondere 3D Spieleprogrammierung aus? Gibt es da auch irgendwelche andere Bibliotheken außer dem java3d api die einem das Leben leichter machen?

Google findet zwar ziemlich viel:

https://games-demos.dev.java.net/
https://java3dgamesdk.dev.java.net/
https://jge.dev.java.net/
https://simplicity.dev.java.net/
https://xith3d.dev.java.net/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/java3dgamesdk/

Weiss aber irgendwie nicht wie ich all das einordnen soll. Ob ich mich in einige dieser einarbeiten sollte, oder lieber die Finger davon weglassen sollte.

Auch dürfen wir 3D Objekte, Modelle mit anderen Programmen erstellen und in die Javaanwendung einbinden. Fertige, vorhandene Objekte, Spielfiguren sind auch willkommen. Oder fertige Icons für Powerups und Powerdowns wären auch hilfreich. Wo findet man aber solches?

Gibt es hier einen Gamecoder, hier im Forum der mir weiterhelfen könnte?


Vg Erdal


----------



## big_boom_bang (11. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich kenne jetzt das Spiel Bomberman zwar nicht kann dir aber ein paar sachen empfehlen:

1 Das NSCA Portfolio zum Import von 3d-Modellen
2 Killer Game Programming in Java
Da wird viel erklärt was Spiele programmierung in java betrifft

Evlt hilfts ja.

MfG bigboombang

P.S.  Wo wir grad bei 3D-Spielen sind, kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich Eine Ego-Perspektive/Maussteuerung realisiere?


----------



## flashray (12. März 2007)

Hallo bigboombang,

kannst du bitte den Link zum NSCA Portfolio schicken. Google findet keine Homepage dieser.


Vg Erdal


----------



## big_boom_bang (13. März 2007)

Hallo,
hier ist der Link und hier findest du ein Kapitel aus dem Buch wo das laden mit NSCA beschrieben wird und den SourceCode dafür gibts hier.

So genug Links jetzt ;-)
Hoffe es hilft dir.

MfG bigboombang


----------



## flashray (13. März 2007)

Danke bigboombang!


----------

